# tow behind or rider?



## scoot (Aug 12, 2005)

I'm just doing my homework before getting into the sweeping game. and I am wondering what you guys think of a couple of different sweeping machines. A powerboss 9X rider with a cab and a tow-vac. The unit would be used only for parking lots. I've heard that a pick-up mounted sweeper like a savinjer or nite hawk would be the best, but when you're just starting out, that's alot of cash to spend. Any advice. By the way, I'm north of Grand Rapids in Michigan Thanks, Scoot.


----------



## hickslawns (Dec 18, 2004)

Scoot-
If you are serious about getting into the business, come ride with us on a weekend. I can send you out with a tow-behind and a Scavinjer. I am only about 1 hour from MI straight down I-75. E-mail me or let me know how to get ahold of you. I would have loved to operate a few different pieces of equip before forking out my hard earned cash or making any decisions. Keep in mind, I am no dealer and have nothing to gain from this. Simply another viewpoint for you.


----------



## scoot (Aug 12, 2005)

*tow behind*

Hey guy, I may just take you up on that offer. Right at this moment, I'm high bidder on a powerboss rider sweeper. My email is;

[email protected]
Bill Hentig
616/696-3515

thanks for your help, Bill


----------

